# FS: Custom Rainshadow 1506 Surf Rod - $200



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Up for sale is a custom Rainshadow 1506 rod I had built 3-4 years ago from a guy up in Mass. It has seen about a dozen trips to the beach and is in pretty good condition. 

Paua/abalone on the fore grip and the same accents near the reel seat and connecting top section. Pretty detailed wrap as requested. Reel seats is Fuji DPSP with X-flock lower grip and a textured top grip. Distance to center of reel seat is about 30". The white one is the SUR1506F (rated 4-8oz). Guides are BMNAG and setup as conventional. The blank is 12'-6" however I requested it built with a butt end metal tube extender of 7-8". Final length is just a tad under 13'-2". I opted for this because I liked the rod ratings but needed he extra length so once spiked, it clears the first wave. The only blemish is due to the long length of "real" abalone used, there are some cracks in it. There's also a crack in the flexcoat on the abalone fore grip but overall, it's a beautiful rod that it doesn't bother me. Excellent rod for the Bay and performs equally well ocean side.

Looking to get $200 plus shipping but would prefer local pickup in the NoVA area due to the length. Listed locally as well.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm a bit confused. Are you selling both or just one? If just one, which one?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry it wasn't clear but the 1506 is the white one on the right. Only pics I had at the moment of the posting shows both rods. The yellow was sold locally and was a 1508.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Pending a local sale.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Sold. Buyer picked it up today.


----------

